# ?Risk of Incompetent Cervix



## sanduk (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi,

I'm currently 19+2 weeks pg with #2 (age 47)  my question is 10 years ago I had a CIN III removed from my cervix by Lletz loop excision (?spelling) I have had regular normal smears since then, am I at any risk of IC? I had no problems at all with my last pregnancy 3 years ago although I don't remember my cervix being measured at any stage? (I had an elective C-section and didn't have a single internal examination during the pregnancy) am I at an increased risk as this is a 2nd pregnancy or doesn't that matter? at what point in pregnancy is the cervix normally measured? I have my anatomy scan next week.

Thank you in advance
Sand


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There's a slight risk that you may need to have a suture inserted to help keep your cervix closed, you need really to speak to your obstetrician about it.  Meanwhile, make sure you have a high fibre diet, don't become constipated, as that can increase pressure on your cervix.

Good luck,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

